# Musical Fidelity TRIVISTA 21 Dac



## irombeach (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello everybody,
i'm ready to insert in my listening chain a new
"MF Trivista 21 tube DAC"

have you ever heard it?
do you like it or not?
best regards
Alessandro


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Greetings! You now have one, why not tell us what YOU think of it? Regards.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Musical Fidelity has a very good name in the UK and it is certainly an Interesting DAC, so please do let us know how it sounds?


----------



## irombeach (Sep 7, 2010)

All my chain is Musical Fidelity.

M.F. A3 CD
M.F. A3 dual mono pre-amp
4 M.F monoblock max50 amplifier.

and now i've a new TRIVISTA 21 DAC but......
i will NOT USE it untill i'll not satisfied with room treatments....and REW measurements.

do you think i'm crazy???:rofl:


ps: speaker are TRIANGLE CELIUS


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

irombeach said:


> All my chain is Musical Fidelity.
> 
> M.F. A3 CD
> M.F. A3 dual mono pre-amp
> ...


I think we are all a bit crazy when it comes to this hobby so feel at home :bigsmile:


----------

